# Your Favourite Smelling Wax



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

Some great threads on the go at the minute with regards to favourite/best waxes. It will be interesting to see what peoples favourite smelling wax is. Name the wax and the scent. :tumbleweed:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Satsuma Rock


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Infinity Dark, no idea on the scent but it's definitely eatable!


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Dj Purple Haze pro, Supernatural and both OCD waxes smell bloody awesome!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Souveran is till up there for me


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Hard to decide between Natty white (coconut) and Wolfs wolf moon (blueberries).


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Souveran or illusion 
Can we pick two


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Phantoms mango scent is awesome, big thumbs down to Naviwax Ultimate though, it's a class Wax, but smells like petrol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The waxaddict waxes are some of my fave. Smells are really subtle and not overpowering. Coin toss between custom show gloss and vitreo.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

AF Spirit......just a nice smell


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Waxplanet Oblivion,love the chocolate orange scent


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Waxaddict's Vortex, smells of refreshers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Swissvax Saphir or Mirage as it's now known (showing my age!)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Waxplanet Oblivion & Bouncers CTR


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anything from obsession wax. Strawberry milkshake is amazing!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

My favourites are what I've chosen myself, so coffee scented or marzipan


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> My favourites are what I've chosen myself, so coffee scented or marzipan


I had a marzipan scented custom wax made, smells great just a shame the wax is below par.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Definitiv3 wax 89 edition .


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

HarveyTT said:


> I had a marzipan scented custom wax made, smells great just a shame the wax is below par.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What brand?


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Out of the selection I have now either auto finesse desire, or def wax 89 edition.. Can't choose lol


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bouncer's Satsuma Rock and I love the smell of BOS


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Any of the nattys paste waxes: White (coconut); Blue (bubblegum); red (strawberry)

Possible favourite is Mothers pure brazillian carnauba wax. Smells of just...well, pure carnauba


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Some great mentions inc wax-planets Oblivion but I can't resist Infinity wax light which is passion fruit/mango. 


Gonz


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

So many choices...
Swissvax Shield / BoS (passion fruit and...?)
Zymol Vintage (maple syrup)
ODK Concours and Obsession Wax Phantom... Mango
Phantom in purple with bubblegum fragrance
Swissvax Autobhan (cola cubes)
Anything made by Bouncer, notably Vanilla Ice. 
Waxaddict Vortex (sweets... refreshers?)
Angelwax Enigma... a subtle but pleasant marshamallow I believe.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Swissvax mirage and concorso


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> What brand?


Infinity Wax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Zymol Concours = cinnamon

cheers

Chris


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

lusso oro for me


----------



## Klasu81 (Dec 2, 2009)

Angelwax Desirable


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Obsession Wax Phantom & Nattys Blue Paste wax :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Apparently I am a freak for preferring waxes that smell of whatever they're made of


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

My custom black cherry obsession wax evo V1

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

oooo this is an hard one! 

Poorboys Nattys paste (red)
OW evolution (V1 custom scented strawberry)
OW phaenna
Auto Perfection intensify
ODK sterling 
ODK glamour


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

For me and for smell alone has to be POWERMAXED Typhoon with the strong Lemon scent.
The wax actually isn't too bad either


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

Chemical Guys XXX hardcore paste wax.

Didn't like the wax, but the smell was fantastic.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Mitchell and King " Ireland" country wax


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Bouncers - Looking sweet wheel wax...cherry bakewell..hmmmmmm


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

todds said:


> Mitchell and King " Ireland" country wax


I have a pot of this but can't quite put my finger on the scent,very nice though.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine is my custom Obsession and ocd nebula vanilla and blackcurrant 😍😍


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ODK new Hypergloss smells like nothing I have ever smelt before:argie:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Obsession Wax Aura strawberry milkshake :argie:


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

chongo said:


> ODK new Hypergloss smells like nothing I have ever smelt before:argie:


What's the scent chongo?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Zymöl Glasur - Coconut :argie:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Typeroz said:


> What's the scent chongo?


Yo mama :lol::lol::lol:

Im sorry...I just had to :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Angelwax Bodywax and Zymol Titanium


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Swisswax-mirage 👌

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

A&J said:


> Yo mama :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Im sorry...I just had to :lol::lol::lol:


Your mrs:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:er


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I can't go in to the garage without opening and smelling my pot of ODK Glamour. My missus constantly takes the pee out of me....she's stopped sending me in to the garage too! 

That and AF Illusion for me. 

One that everyone seemed to despise was Fusso - personally I didn't mind it at all. Nothing compared to those already listed, but nowhere near as offensive as many seem to have suggested - my humble opinion of course.


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Raceglaze 55 is not to bad


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

1st - Swissvax Shield for me. Literally getting closer and closer to eating it each day 
2nd - AutoFinesse Illusion
3rd - OCD Nebula

Honourable mentions also go to OW Phantom & Zeal, Nattys Light and Swissvax Onyx :thumb:


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Obsession Evo - Orange.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Mitchell and King Heather is one of the best smelling waxes ever. The strength of the fragrance in the pot and in use (outside no less) was off the charts too.


----------

